# Yellow Terribilus / Red Spot



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi All,

One of my yellow Terribilus has a red spot behind its tympanum. It is not raised, nor is it a mite...it is just a red spot. It is about 1/2 the size of a sesame seed...maybe smaller. 

I'll post a picture asap. The frog eats like a champ, and seems to be unaffected. It almost looks like pigment. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I have the same thing with a pumilio I have. I beleive from your description its in the same spot. I've had this frog for a few mos now and it hasn't been affected by it at all, eats well, and is very active and alert.

I have asked a few people about it and most have said it could be a pigment problem, one person i spoke to said a tinc of theres had what they called a red birth mark on it head. They said the frog was healthy and has bred succesfully for them.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

I had the same thing as well on a regina. I had it about 3-1/2 years before I sold her because she was part of a trio that started breeding. Never effected her at all, just a pigment flaw.
Scott


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Pigent flaw seems to be the consensus so far


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Pictures please.


----------



## dendrorani (Jan 30, 2009)

Same for me.

My female pumilio nancy has a red sport on her ( pigmentation stronger at this spot)

I wouldn't be worried

Rani


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Now I am starting to kinda freak out. While shooting tonight, I dicovered a similar spot on another frog. The original spot is first. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

do you feed them crickets?


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

jeffr said:


> do you feed them crickets?


Yes...you thinking those are bite wounds?


----------

